# Sketchup



## Roxie (29 Oct 2015)

Is it possible to have more than one window open? To explain further, I have already made a sketch of a cabinet I wish to make then wanted to change the design slightly. In doing this I want to refer to certain measurements from the original so would like to flip from to the other rather then closing one down before opening another.

Thank you
John


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Oct 2015)

I think it all depends on what platform it's running on - much more likely to be a limitation of the operating system than SU itself.

I run it under Wine on xubuntu 14.4, mostly. It thinks it's running under Windows 7. 

Xubuntu/wine allows me to start at least two instances of SU, but I think neither is 'aware' of the other, as they'll be run as if on separate Windows machines.

I can cut+paste things like strings (numbers or text), as that is going through the clipboard of xubuntu and being re-translated (because that's simple and easy to do). I haven't attempted more complex objects, but would expect that to fail.

I very much doubt it would work in 'proper' Windows (it might though), and if it does, I'd expect problems with file locking if you tried to open the same source file in both. SU isn't intended to be multi-user, as far as I can see, without making use of the 'cloud' SU Warehouse, which does allow you to share 'privately' (if you see what I mean).

If I understand what you're trying to do, you have a second, new version of your model, I assume as a separate file. If anything's going to work under native Windows, that will.

E.

PS: Someone who actually knows will probably be along in a minute or two...


----------



## Brentingby (29 Oct 2015)

On Windows, you can open a second session of SketchUp. Minimize the first one and double click on the desktop icon to open the second.

On Mac it is a little different. You can just click File--New and another drawing window will open.

You could just modify the existing model and save it with a new name using File--Save as... That would be easier than going back and forth. Or you could copy the parts that won't get changes and either draw new parts for those that would get modified or modify copies of those parts. Then you would end up with both versions in the same file.


----------



## Roxie (29 Oct 2015)

Thank you Brentingby that works. I was trying to open another page of S U using the Title Bar at the bottom of the screen but all I got was the page I was working on.

Life will be a little easier.

John


----------



## Brentingby (29 Oct 2015)

You're welcome.

You're right. You can't open a second session from the task bar.


----------

